# Da PUPPY!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I'm so excited to introduce our newest pack member! We haven't picked a name yet, although we're tossing a few around.  She's a 7-week-old Alaskan Husky puppy who was bred by a close friend of mine. I've mentioned her on the forum before, but we just got her home - Thursday was her first day with us!



















I need to get more pics, but goodness, this girlie never sits still!  

Hope you enjoy! I doubt I'll have time to post very often over the next few weeks - this is my first time raising a puppy and holy COW, is it a lot of work!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Huskies are just the CUTEST puppies! Congrats on the new pup!

You know you own a Pit Bull when you see "Da PUPPY" And think "Dog Aggression" *smacks forehead*


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Darkmoon! And, LOL!!!!!! I didn't even think of that when I posted the thread title! Love it


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new tyke  I know you were deciding between two of them...which one did you end up picking?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I chose the mellow puppy with the lightning bolt marking on her back!  Over time, Annie (the more driven pup, the one pictured in my other thread) became a bit more aloof. The puppy I chose, on the other hand, always ran up to me first when I visited, and was very limp and quiet while being held. Annie was slow to approach, more stiff when being held/restrained, and just more aloof in general. 

Plus, me and my husband were always just drawn to our girlie. I wanted this to be a positive experience for him too, so I chose the puppy that we both loved!

It's a neat experience for me. She comes from VERY hardcore working sled-dog lines, and it's unusual that a pup of her breeding would be raised in the house, as a combo pet/working dog. Kinda neat. I'm looking forward to seeing how she acts as an adult, compared to other dogs of similar breeding.


----------



## glasgow (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, she is gorgeous, such a lovely face 
Maybe you could call her lightning!
Congratulations


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

She's ADORABLE!! Love the blue, blue eyes. 

Btw, Cadence has a harness + leash in the EXACT same design! Lol.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

What a cutie! I can't wait to see more pics as she starts to get bigger


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

So when will she be added to your sig? 

She is beautiful. Will she more of an inside dog than the others? Speaking of others, what do they think of her? 

Can't wait to watch her grow up. Good luck. It's funny to read that you are at a loss as to what to do... Puppies can be quite a challenge which is why I don't get them that young anymore. Good luck...you'll do just fine.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I'm hoping to add her to the sig tonight 



> She is beautiful. Will she more of an inside dog than the others? Speaking of others, what do they think of her?


Well, Bandit and Loki are pretty much fulltime indoor dogs. Willow and Jasper are the ones who spend more time outside.  But to answer your question, yes, the goal is to have her in the house like Bandit and Loki! With enough time outside to keep her acclimated to the weather, though, so she can do her job. Very much like Bandit and Loki.

My whole pack just LOVES her! They are very enamored with her. Want to know who gets the award for best doggy uncle? JASPER!  She was a little wary of my other dogs at first, but when she first saw Jazzy, it was like love at first sight. She bounded right up to him, tail wagging, and he laid on his back, belly up and let her climb all over his head. He's a classic low-ranking, puppy-raising wolfdog.  

As for the others, Bandit is being a good teacher for her. He's super tolerant and lets her get away with a lot, but when she crosses the line he gives her a respectful correction (a little lip or growl). Loki is wanting to play all the time, and get into vocalizing matches with her (they are both very very vocal dogs). Willow is being SUPER motherly. She grooms the puppy all the time, play-bows and mouths her gently all over. When those two play, it is just ADORABLE! Willow has to practically get her head flat on the ground in order to reach the puppy for jaw-wrestling. She doesn't even touch the puppy's jaws when wrestling, though, but does a mockup of the motions in the air in front of her. It's so sweet.

I'm so proud of my pack. I find it funny how "easy" and old, dignified and well-behaved my dogs seem now.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OK, a few more pics I found on my camera!

Hanging out with my stepbrother...









Sleepy!









Taking a nap with Lily the cat









More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Bandit says, "Don't worry guys, even with the puppy, I'm still getting plenty of attention!"


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! She is BEAUTIFUL! I love her eyes <3

Congratulations


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome, Nekomi, I'm glad you went with the one you guys really connected with. Anyway, "laid back" compared to the rest of a litter of Alaskan Huskies is probably not quite the same as picking the most laid back dog in most litters 

Glad to hear the fam is getting along well. Do you know what breeds are in her lineage?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

oooooooooo PUUPPPPPYYY!!!!


look at the little lupita...she's beautiful!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, she's beautiful! I LOVE her eyes. And I'm glad to hear how well the others are doing with her.

Some advice: take lots of pics and videos. I took a lot of pictures of Clayton but wish I had more vids of him as a puppy.

Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

What do your others think of this fur ball? EDIT OH whoops i better read above lol


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Can we PLEASE see a vid of them playing? She is such a gorgeous girl, I'm excited to watch her grow up!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh she is SO precious! How's she getting along with your gang?

Edit: Nevermind! Saw your other post! I'm glad they're all getting along so great!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

What a beautiful, beautiful girl!! New signature looks great, too. 

I'm very happy for you, can't wait to watch this puppy grow!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah, my Jasper comes through...I knew he would. And I second the video demand. Just because you are wandering around with no sleep is no reason why you have to neglect your DF friends. You post these pictures and talk about how much fun the others are having withher...and YOU HAVE NO VIDEOS! Talk about torture!  

Sounds like everyone is having fun with their new little sister. But you really do need to post some videos...


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

She is stunning!! Good to hear she is getting along with others!!

Keep in mind, Tiberius comes from hard working sled pullers...and hates the sled.  Just teasing ya Nekomi. I'm sure she's gonna do awesome with your team when she starts pulling.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

gah she is such a cutie...definately not helping my want for a puppy!

can't wait to see her grow up, and isn't it interesting to see adult dogs get all puppyish and tolerant of a new pup. my akita is totally not a so called soft dog, but bring a pup around and she is just a different dog, same with koozie, he turns into a total girl when there is a puppy around, he makes us wonder sometimes!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Too much puppy cuteness! She is a beauty. 



alphadoginthehouse said:


> And I second the video demand. Just because you are wandering around with no sleep is no reason why you have to neglect your DF friends. You post these pictures and talk about how much fun the others are having withher...and YOU HAVE NO VIDEOS! Talk about torture!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having fun with their new little sister. But you really do need to post some videos...


I third the videos thing. I mean, you're not getting any sleep anyway and no one cares what they look like when they have a puppy in the house - no time! So strap that helmut cam on, girl, and make us some videos!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Too much puppy cuteness! She is a beauty.
> I third the videos thing. I mean, you're not getting any sleep anyway and no one cares what they look like when they have a puppy in the house - no time! So strap that helmut cam on, girl, and make us some videos!


I forgot about the helmet came...come on girl...get with the program.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous. I love her coat . Is she a future addition to your growing sled dog team?


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

There's not nearly enough pictures of this cuteness. More please!!!!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments and well-wishes! She is SO adorable. Her eyes are just heart-melting. She's such a beautiful puppy, I feel so lucky!



> Anyway, "laid back" compared to the rest of a litter of Alaskan Huskies is probably not quite the same as picking the most laid back dog in most litters


LOL! So true!!! She is hard to wear out. I'm very thankful that the other dogs help me in that regard! They run around and play-wrestle and it really helps to drain that little husky battery  We also play with the flirt pole, and go for walks/runs around the yard. She already runs like the wind!



> Glad to hear the fam is getting along well. Do you know what breeds are in her lineage?


I'm not entirely sure - I have her pedigree but I haven't had much time to look into it yet. She comes from distance racing lines - her mom was an Iditarod finisher, her great-grandfather was the lead dog "Peppy" on Doug Swingley's 1994 Iditarod win. Mostly she is from Swingley lines. They're not very "houndy" looking like some of the modern racing dogs. They look like (what I think are) "classic" Alaskan huskies, light in frame and a bit rangy, with erect ears and big feet. Although, her grandmother on her mom's side is a first-generation hound outcross, so there is some hound in there.

Here are some photos of Swingley dogs, to give you an idea of what they are like:

Great-great grandfather Elmer (Iditarod leader)









Great-grandfather Peppy (Iditarod leader)









Other dogs bred by Swingley (very typical "look" for his line, and distance Alaskans in general)


----------

